# Tegu poop is yellow



## Kimchi.Eli (Dec 27, 2018)

For the past few months my tegus poop has been yellow .. it’s not the actual urates it is the poop. The urates are always white and the poop comes out yellow a lot for some reason ? 

I thought it could be eggs but he only eats eggs once a week, I stopped feeding them for a little because I thought maybe he had a hard time digesting them, but it still comes out yellow. 

I’ve taken him to the vet a couple times and she didn’t seem concerned at all about it, I’m still kinda concernded because why would this happen ? I’m wondering if anyone else had this happen before and if it’s something I should be worrying about ?


----------



## Zyn (Jan 2, 2019)

What’s her weekly diet consist of


----------

